# Anyone Grow Blueberry?



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone grew blueberry? i just ordered female blueberry seeds from dr. chronic.   just wondering if anyone grw it? how would you rate it? can you tell me about it? thanks


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2007)

BB can be a li'l difficult, especially early on. They often start life slightly deformed and  have difficulty getting established. Once well into veg, they become easier to care for/grow.
  "I" would NOT order femmed. Absolutely a waste of money..IMHO


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

why is it a waste of money???


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2007)

..the price is rediculous. There are NO garuantees. They are chemicly altered and often express deformed characteristics and difficulty germinating and growing early on.

ANY pack of seeds will yield a couple of female plants, at worst.
Once you have even 1 female, clone your little heart out for all the female plants you will ever need or want.
check out kindphriends "femminised" results...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11196


----------



## Loneranger (Mar 29, 2007)

BB? Good Breed 19.5% THC fat,sparkly,purplish beauty/large yield and tempermental as them all. If you want easy your in the wrong buis


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

Go with DJ's blueberry, but this strain to me is not for the first time grower. It can be very picky! And I agree on fems. And for a first time grower hermis can be a problem. Be safe, 55


----------



## thcIII (Mar 30, 2007)

this is my first time growin BB and I just can't keep the mother happy. she's yellow and clones just aren't taking off like my other strains.  I hear she needs a high nute ppm, I want to flower her but she's gotta be green and happy 1st.  I think she's gonna get too big...ahhhh...
but I got some Durban Poison and Master Kush seeds that are fixing to sprout so I'm thinkin of going organic with those. I might put some BB clones in organic soil too and see if that will help control my blueberry lady!  currently using pro-mix with rocks at the bottom and GH 3 part nute. what do you want to use as a medium?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 30, 2007)

rockwool


----------



## dursky (Mar 30, 2007)

I have 2 weeks to go with 8 bb plants, I must of got lucky as i have had no problems growing these galls They look unreal  huge buds  I think 3 ounces per plant... maybe more.. they are hard to clone... need bubbler


----------



## Dada (Mar 31, 2007)

3 zs per plant?? Wow! I'd love to see some pics of those girls.


----------

